# First day to carry all day.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought a cheap holster today made of suede (10 bucks). It’s all I could find until I order what I want. It felt strange carrying my Glock and I felt like everyone knew even though I saw no indications of anyone spotting it. It was pretty well concealed under my t-shirt. I’m sure it will take a while to get use to.

I wore it up front to the right a little and it seemed pretty comfortable. I’d wear it in front but the ladies may think my package is much bigger than it is and hit on me. Ya right! This middle aged guy is dreaming again. I have illusions of owning Colt Anaconda when in reality it’s more of a Astra Cub. Besides, I think my wife may frown on the attention and me the lack there of.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It won't be long you be comfortable, but a little reminder not to get too relaxed you get careless be safe and enjoy


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm often worried about printing but in reality, a slight bulge doesn't even catch any attention. When you look at people, do you look to see if their one hip seems larger than the other? Nope. Before getting my CHL, I never knew that my friend carried. Now that I'm aware, I notice he prints once in a while. Most people are unaware and won't pay any attention even if you print a little. Don't be so worried about it. I'm learning and getting used to it myself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been carrying for so long that when I finally did get my little peice of plastic it was no big deal. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get ya 1 of those Keltecs and a hat, and carry it under your hat :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I felt like everyone knew even though I saw no indications of anyone spotting it.


I felt the same way the first time I carried. Everytime I made eye contact with someone it was just like oh great, he knows Im carrying, so does she, I wonder if they'll call the cops on me. LOL, I got paranoid, but then as my day wore on that feeling went away.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IMO, people are so self-absorbed that 90% will never even notice a bulge under you shirt or on your hip. As long as you're not grabbing or adjusting the gun all the time, you're going to be fine. Most people are so clueless of their surroundings that you would have to draw and smack them in the head with your gun before they'd notice. Of the other 10% that may notice, I'd say less than 1% will think gun only because they are carrying also. The rest will probably assume cell phone, PDA, pager, iPod, or some other electronic gizmo. 

When I get self-conscious about a bulge or printing I remind myself of two things: 1) I am looking specifically for it and 2) Before I started carrying (or had the thought of carrying) I never thought people had guns on them. It's the last thing on the general public's mind.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I been carrying for so long that when I finally did get my little peice of plastic it was no big deal. Glad you had a good day.


+1 same here


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Its good to hear that no one notices bulges.

At the moment, all I have to carry is a Ruger P89, which I have been told is too large to carry. I've put it in an Uncle Mike's holster and "practice" carrying in the morning when I walk the dogs. I wear it IWB in the front with pretty good success (as long as I can wear an untucked shirt).

I wear a coat & tie to work, but feel that it sticks out way to far in the back, and if I wear it IWB in the front, it is too easily revealed when I move my arm.

I'm awaiting the arrival of a Kimber Compact CDP II, and hope that is easier to conceal.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!!!!

Give it time, it will be second nature. Hell, I feel weird now when I DON'T have a gun on me...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: +1 I feel nekkid without mine on..........


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

You will get used to it. Do you constantly think about carrying your wallet? It will become second nature. Careful when you give hugs though. You have to hug low so the other person has to hug high. Thats how my ex-wife found out that I carry!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

For about the first three months I carried I felt like I had a sign around my neck that said GUN!. One day I had to leave the house in a hurry, something pressing, can't remember what it was, but I put on my gun and didn't think about it again until I got home. After that I became a lot more comfortable with it. At first I would only carry IWB, but now I carry OWB at least 50% of the time.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

When I first started carrying concealed, I never worried about printing. However, it took me about a week of carrying to actually prepare myself mentally. I gradually became more and more comfortable to the point I accepted the fact I had a deadly weapon on my side. One other thing is the holster. I have noticed my tolerance level for a holster has changed many times. I carry a leather holster and it's finally formed to the contour of my body and now, life is great. The holster can make or break your new found experience.


----------

